# Vorschlagsliste zu User2008 Wahl



## zotos (7 Dezember 2008)

Das Jahr 2008 steuert aufs Ende zu und auf vielfachen Wunsch einzelner Kollegen rufe ich zur Wahl des „Users 2008“ auf.

Eine neue Wahl, ein neues Nominierungsverfahren! Jeder, der möchte, kann eine Liste mit 1..10 Kollegen zur Wahl vorschlagen. Die 10 User, die am häufigsten vorgeschlagen wurden, kommen auf die Nominierungsliste und werden dann zur Wahl gestellt. 

Dazu sollte jeder, der eine Nominierungsvorschlag abgibt, bitte noch zwei Fragen beantworten (Ankreuzen bei Zustimmung):

1. Soll eine Mehrfachauswahl bei der Wahl möglich sein?
2. Soll die Wahl Anonym stattfinden?

Die Vorschlagslisten sollten die Benutzernamen beinhalten und alphabetisch sortiert sein und bis zum 12.12 abgegeben sein. Die Wahl findet dann anschließend statt und endet am 21.12.2008

Um Diesen Thread nicht mit Diskussionen zu belasten gibt es dafür wieder einen eigenen Thread >LINK<.

-----

01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. HDD
03. kiestumpe
04. Larry Laffer
05. lorenz2512
06. MSB
07. OHGN
08. Perfektionist
09. Ralle
10. vierlagig

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## SPSKILLER (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Larry Laffer
02. marlob
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## MW (7 Dezember 2008)

01. AUDSUPERUSER
02. crash
03. HDD
04. Larry Laffer
05. MSB
06. OHGN
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Ralle   
09. Vierlagig
10. Zotos

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Larry Laffer
02. Gerhard Bäurle
03. vierlagig
04. Ralle
05. kiestumpe
06. MSB
07. OHGN
08. Perfektionist
09. Markus
10. _zotos_

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden. 

Der Ralf hat es einfach verdient.....!

gruß Helmut


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Larry Laffer
02. marlob
03. MW
04. OHGN
05. Perfektionist
06. Question_mark
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Reparatur
09. sps-concept
10. zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[x] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden. 

jungs? _*alphabetisch*_ is echt schwer, oder?


----------



## Gerhard K (7 Dezember 2008)

na dann will ich auch mal


01. Vierlagig
02. Larry Laffer
03. Ralle
04. Rainer Hönle
05. Zotos
06. OHGN
07. HDD
08. AUDSUPERUSER
09. crash
10. MSB

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## HDD (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Lorenz2512
02. HBL
03. Larry Laffer
04. Zotos
05. Ralle
06. vierlagig(Papier)
07. Volker
08. Onkel Dagobert
09. AUDSUPERUSER
10.UnimogHeizer

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Pizza (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Cerberus 
02. diabolo150973 
03. Kai
04. Larry Laffer
05. Onkel Dagobert
06. Perfektionist
07. Ralle
08. Reparatur
09. Sandmann
10. Vierlagig

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden. 

so spontan würden mir noch mehrere User einfallen


----------



## OHGN (7 Dezember 2008)

01. jabba
02. JesperMP
03. Larry Laffer
04. marlob
05. MSB
06. Onkel Dagobert
07. Perfektionist
08. Rainer Hönle
09. vierlagig
10. zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Dezember 2008)

01.Ceberius   

02. Diabolo????
03. Forendiva
04. HDD
05. Larry Laffer
06. Manfred Stangel
07. MW
08. questionmark
09. Unimog-HeizeR
10. Vierlagig (können Personen die offiziell ausgeschieden sind gewählt werden?)

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Dezember 2008)

01. HaDi
02. Kai
03. Marlob
04. MSB
05. Onkel Dagobert
06. Perfektionist
07. Ralle
08. Reparatur
09. Sandmann
10. Vierlagig

[ ] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Kieler (7 Dezember 2008)

01. Vierlagig
02. Larry Laffer
03. Ralle
04. Rainer Hönle
05. Zotos
06. OHGN
07. JesperMP
08. Gerhard K
09. Onkel Dagober
10. questionmark

[ ] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Full Flavor (8 Dezember 2008)

01. Vierlagig
02. Larry Laffer
03. Ralle
04. Rainer Hönle
05. Zotos
06. OHGN
07. Volker
08. Onkel Dagobert
09. marlob
10. Reparatur

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

01. AUDSUPERUSER
02. Larry Laffer
03. marlob
04. OHGN
05. Perfektionist
06. Rainer Hönle
07. Ralle
08. Reparatur
09. Vierlagig
10. Zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2008)

afk
Kai
Larry Laffer
Lipperlandstern (besonders als Organisator für den 1.SPS-Forum-Regionalstammtisch NRW)
marlob
Question_mark
Ralle
vierlagig
volker
zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

so, nachdem ich von meinem Zettel mit 28 Namen einige gestrichen habe und auch einige Zeit damit verbracht habe, die Leute ausfindig zu machen, die in jüngster Zeit aktiv wurden, meine Liste:

-----

01. Blasterbock
02. D. Albinus
03. Eliza
04. Gerhard K
05. Grubba
06. Larry Laffer
07. Maxl
08. OHGN
09. Steve81
10. vierlagig

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

01. Cerberus
02. Gerhard Bäurle
03. Larry Lafer
04. marlob
05. Perfektionist
06. Rainer Hönle
07. Ralle
08. Reparatur
09. vierlagig
10. zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## HaDi (8 Dezember 2008)

01. Grubba
02. Kai
03. Larry Laffer
04. marlob
05. Maxl
06. MSB
07. Perfektionist
08. Ralle
09. Sandman
10. vierlagig

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## crash (8 Dezember 2008)

and here are my nominations...

01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. Kai
03. Larry Laffer
04. Lipperlandstern
05. Marlob
06. MSB
07. Perfektionist
08. Ralle
09. Vierlagig
10. Volker
.
.
.
.

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[X] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden. 

15 oder 20 benutzer in der vorschlagsliste würden mir besser gefallen.
ich hatte gern noch mehr top-user nominiert.


----------



## Sven_HH (8 Dezember 2008)

01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. Kai
03. Larry Laffer
04. marlob
05. MSB
06. Perfektionist
07. Rainer Hönle 
08. Ralle
09. Reparatur
10. Vierlagig

[X] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


nur 10, ist echt hart... es gibt so viel mehr Kompetenz hier.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2008)

Achtung, Nicht alphabetisch:

zottel
question mark



Mehrfachauswahl nein, denn "Es kann nur einen geben"!!
Kumulieren und panaschieren entfälltt, da keine Listenwahl vorliegt.
(siehe Beitrag von G.Bäurle)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2008)

01. AUDSUPERUSER
02. Diabolo150973
03. Gerhard Bäuerle
04. HDD
05. Larry Laffer
06. Lorenz2512
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Ralle
09. Reparatur
10. Volker

[ ] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[ ] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Dezember 2008)

01. Edison
02. Gerhard Bäurle
03. Homer79
04. Larry Laffer
05. Lipperlandstern
06. Perfektionist
07. Question mark
08. Ralle
09. Reparatur
10. vierlagig

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.

So, das sollten sie gewesen sein...


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2008)

01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. JesperMP
03. Kai
04. Larry Laffer
05. MSB
06. Question_mark
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Ralle
09. Vierlagig
10. Volker

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## INST (10 Dezember 2008)

*User 2008*

01. Vierlagig
02. Larry Laffer
03. Ralle
04. Cerberus 
05. Zotos
06. Gerhard Bäurle
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Markus
09. Onkel Dagobert
10. questionmark

[ ] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## Steve81 (10 Dezember 2008)

01. AUDSUPERUSER
02. Gerhard Bäurle
03. Larry Laffer
04. Lipperlandstern
05. Perfektionist
06. Question mark
07. Ralle
08. vierlagig
09. Volker
10. zotos

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Dezember 2008)

01. Larry Laffer
02. Vierlagig
03. Zotos
04. Gerhard Bäurle
05. Question mark
06. Ralle
07. Maxl
08. Perfektionist
09. AUDSUPERUSER
10. Onkel Dagobert

[_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.
[_] Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden.


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

Mich hat keiner Lüb


----------



## INST (11 Dezember 2008)

*Mich hat keiner Lüb*

@ maxi

bitte nicht traurig sein, nächstes Jahr bist Du bestimmt dabei !! 

Gruß
INST


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

INST schrieb:


> @ maxi
> 
> bitte nicht traurig sein, nächstes Jahr bist Du bestimmt dabei !!
> 
> ...



du hellseher!


----------

